# Have to love line cooking advice on love



## aaronsgibson (Sep 3, 2011)

Well the title says it all. I've been talking to this girl who works with and the guys on the line found out (que the advice) The sous said to take her out for a 80$ meal and pack a condom and let nature take it course. The head also agreed with that pick. So after a good hour of other advice finally was able to get a chance. But as the title says it. Have to love the advice on love from the line cooks.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought you had a girl friend? Or am I missing the point of this thread?


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

good luck!


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 3, 2011)

Nope been single. Word had gotten around that I was going to ask her and the guys on the line got wind and then it all started. So the point Salty to this is that simple you have to love the line guys. They tell you like it is. 

Thanks Spike.


Salty dog said:


> I thought you had a girl friend? Or am I missing the point of this thread?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 3, 2011)

Those are the tamest suggestions of what to do with a girl from line cooks I have ever heard.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 3, 2011)

haha there were more.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 3, 2011)

nothing ventured nothing gained. good luck!


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 4, 2011)

They must be young line cooks.

If she's that easy then I'd spend $40 on drinks and bring a condom. Probably a one shot deal.

Or take her out to dinner, skip the condom part, play your cards right and enjoy some "TLC" on an "as needed" basis.


----------



## BertMor (Sep 4, 2011)

This oughta teach you to keep your mouth shut. I personally never liked it when everyone knew my business.

Never skip the condom part unless you want to change your name to "Daddy"


----------



## shankster (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't [email protected] where you eat...nothing but trouble.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 4, 2011)

good point

Although I met my wife of 25 years at the restaurant we worked in.


----------



## shankster (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong,it can work out,but there's enough stress and ******** on the job(+tons of other hotties workin there) to put an enormous amount of strain on any relationship.
Congrats to you Salty.Do you two still work together?


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 4, 2011)

Well she works in the deli and I'm in the restaurant. Also I'm a one trick guy no double dipping.


----------



## shankster (Sep 4, 2011)

"Also I'm a one trick guy no double dipping"
Do you mean it's a one time thing or you're not into playin the field? Either way,tread carefully..it's a slippery slope


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry should have elaborated. I meant I don't cheat or hit on others while I'm seeing someone.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 4, 2011)

Things like that usually travel pretty fast in a kitchen. I rarely tell anyone personal things like that, you're asking for trouble


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 4, 2011)

I was dating the pastry chef for 4 months before anyone except her assistants knew. I agree it can be a strain, but its working well for us! I am all about discretion though, don't tell anyone anything, let them find out when you are ready for them to find out.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

dont wear a condom, it doesn't feel as good.


----------



## slowtyper (Nov 9, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Things like that usually travel pretty fast in a kitchen. I rarely tell anyone personal things like that, you're asking for trouble


 
haha, but does she?


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 13, 2011)

i will say that i liked a girl back in culinary school and ended up working with her at a country club. it took quite a few months before i could muster up the courage to ask out this beautiful and very very talented line cook. nobody knew i liked her and i kept it that way for a good reason. 

fast forward...we have been married a year and a half.

my advise, go for it


----------

